# Hello from Montreal!



## B-Train (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi everyone,  I’m a self learning hobby machinist with a little homeshop mostly aim on steam things (model steam engine, model locomotive) and model engineering.  Very happy to find a canadian oriented forum!  I have some question in head for you in futur threads!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome from Calgary @B-Train. Love to see pics of your steam things


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 19, 2019)

Welcome.... This is great site with lots of experienced machinists to answer questions.  Ask away.


----------



## B-Train (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks guys!  Love to show them but not sure about the best section to post the links...  I will soon for sure, just let me have a better knowledge of the structure of the forum


----------



## YYCHM (Oct 19, 2019)

B-Train said:


> Thanks guys!  Love to show them but not sure about the best section to post the links...  I will soon for sure, just let me have a better knowledge of the structure of the forum




Post them under "Your Active Projects".  We have guys here making model rotary engines, fly reels, remote controlled lawn mowers, you name it.  Post away.


----------

